# My Dr is either a genius or a quack...



## Pskovmom (Jul 21, 2013)

But I'm going to find out in a few weeks After getting frustrated with my endo, I went back to my primary Dr. He was the one that initially diagnosed my Hashi. I was hoping that he would switch me to Armour.

He said he was not opposed to switching me, infact he prefers Armour, but he want to wait and see how I do at 137. So I will wait.... But he had also tested me for adrenal fatigue and classified mine as severe. So now he has me following a protocol of supplements and diet that will hopefully improve my energy level.

In addition to that he also said I had yeast in the intestines and gave me a month's worth of Dyflucan to take as well as a strong probiotic.

I've been taking all my new meds for about 3 days. I do feel a bit better, however it's hard to pinpoint which treatment has made the most difference


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Glad you're feeling a bit better! I'm curious, how did he test you for adrenal fatigue, was it the lying down and then standing up blood pressure?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

How did he know it was Hashi's?

How did he know you had intestinal yeast?


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Please share what supplements and diet changes he suggested.


----------



## Pskovmom (Jul 21, 2013)

The adrenal fatigue was diagnosed thru saliva testing, and symptoms. For that issue he has me on a low glycemic diet. I'm following a protocol that's offered thru orthomolecular products. Basically I'm taking something called Adren-all, pregnenolone, DHEA and licorice root, as well as a good B-complex.

The yeast issue was really just based on symptoms. He said I had all the classic symptoms and the test ran about $300. So I opted to take the $10 script of dyflucan and strong probiotic

He also suggested Selenium and D3

The Hashi's was tested months ago. That was based on blood test results. I had a TT back in may because of a history of thyroid cancer in my family and two large nodules on both sides of my thyroid. After my surgery I felt good for about a week, then crashed HARD. My primary doctor thinks I was probably dealing with adrenal issues prior to my surgery, and the surgery was the straw that broke the camels back.

I don't know if its the increase in thyroid meds, or the other stuff, but I am feel better. Not hugely better, but good enough I don't want to jump off a cliff anymore and I have been able to get up out of bed at a decent hours that past few day!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Dunno if you are taking this as well, but high amounts of Vitamin C are supposed to be good for the adrenals (plus many other things). I can usually tolerate about 2,000-3,000 IU a day, broken up into 500-1,000 IU dosings. (You can get an idea of what your maximum threshold is, as your stomach and bowels will let you know ASAP.) Anything extra your body doesn't need will be passed out through urine.

Curious if you doc has mentioned Vitamin C to you at all? Good to hear you are feeling a little better, and it sounds like your doctor is an out-of-the-box thinker.


----------



## Pskovmom (Jul 21, 2013)

Forgot to mention the Vit C. The Adren-all supplement I take has 300iu of Vit C, and I also take 1000 one as well.

My Dr is an OD, not an MD. He has been a life changer. I'm so happy I started going to him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pskovmom said:


> Forgot to mention the Vit C. The Adren-all supplement I take has 300iu of Vit C, and I also take 1000 one as well.
> 
> My Dr is an OD, not an MD. He has been a life changer. I'm so happy I started going to him.


Apparently your doctor is a very good one. He cares about his patient, is willing to try things and works w/you because of financial constraints.

And you are starting to feel better! What more could you ask for?? As you know, it will take time to heal. You are on track; this is very very wonderful news!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

The line between genius and insanity is said to be very slim!!:anim_63:


----------



## azblondie (Jun 19, 2013)

Sounds a lot like my doc (NP, actually).

I am taking a probiotic and digestive enzymes, as well as a bunch of other supplements - pregnenolone, dhea, 5-htp, vitamin D (I was severely deficient in Vit D), iodine, and progesterone. These were based on a whole bunch of blood tests.

She's testing me for allergies as well - skin tests for environmental allergies last week, and skin / blood tests for food allergies later today. I'm not quite sure if that will include the gluten / soy / dairy tests.

She also drew blood for full micronutrient testing - that should be back next week.

Finally, she switched me from a compounded T3/T4 combo to 1.5 grains of Armour. I'm feeling quite a bit better recently - I don't feel like I 'hit a wall' at 2 or 3 PM and completely run out of energy. I still don't feel like I have a LOT of energy, but I'm able to get off the couch and cook dinner and run my kids around to their many activities at least.

Original Lab results (mid-May):
TSH - 8.8 (.45 - 4.5)
T3 - 3.1 (2.0 - 4.4)
T4 - 1.02 (.82 - 1.77)
TPO - 520 (0 - 34)
Antithyroglobulin - 46 (0 - 40)

Most Recent lab results (end of July):
TSH - 4.69 (.45 - 4.5) - improving
T3 - 3.0 (2.0 - 4.4) - essentially unchanged
T4 - .95 (.82 - 1.77) - slightly decreased
TPO - 1065 (0-34) - DOUBLED!
Antithyroglobulin - 39 (0-40) slightly improved


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

azblondie said:


> Sounds a lot like my doc (NP, actually).
> 
> I am taking a probiotic and digestive enzymes, as well as a bunch of other supplements - pregnenolone, dhea, 5-htp, vitamin D (I was severely deficient in Vit D), iodine, and progesterone. These were based on a whole bunch of blood tests.
> 
> ...


You could stand about a 1/4 grain increase in your Armour. Ultimately, maybe more than that. You might wish to target your FT3 to about 75% of the range proved by your lab for feeling optimal.

Mid-range is 3.2 so that is still rather low.

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## azblondie (Jun 19, 2013)

Andros said:


> You could stand about a 1/4 grain increase in your Armour. Ultimately, maybe more than that. You might wish to target your FT3 to about 75% of the range proved by your lab for feeling optimal.
> 
> Mid-range is 3.2 so that is still rather low.
> 
> Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


My doc just increased the dose about two weeks ago. I believe she said my previous T3/T4 compound was equivalent to 1 grain of Armour. She does blood tests every six weeks, and adjusts the dosage at that time. What is the normal time at a dosage level before increasing?

She did mention the ultrasound - they are adding an ultrasound machine and ultrasound tech at her office in a week or so - I will be one of the first patients to get to try it out


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Your doctor is on the right track and you are so fortunate to have him. I suffered a lot before getting help for my adrenals. Although , I wouldn't take the selenium as it has been known to actually lower cortisol. Everything else, I totally agree with.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, I am impressed with what your doctor is doing!!! It sounds very much like the protocol here: 




Is your doctor an MD? What are the names of the tests for adrenal fatigue?

One more thing, any idea why the TPO is doubled?

Is that the number that indicates the body is destroying thyroid? Or is it simply a number that indicates inflammation? THanks


----------

